# Flu alert



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have only had flu twice in my life, but when I get it, I get it!!
The first incidence was when I went to Tarragona with who would later become Mr PW to close up his house there. I was in bed with a temperature of 39º when they came to take the bed away...
Case number 2 started last Monday, so I am starting my second week off work for flu. During the first five days I was so weak I could barely speak and I have lost 3 k.
So, this is a *warning*. There is a very strong strain of flu going around. If you get it make sure you've got someone who can look after you, don't go out, keep away from others and ride it out.
But more than anything I hope you don't get it!!
I'll probably go back to work on Thursday. I have never been away more than 2 days before.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have only had flu twice in my life, but when I get it, I get it!!
> The first incidence was when I went to Tarragona with who would later become Mr PW to close up his house there. I was in bed with a temperature of 39º when they came to take the bed away...
> Case number 2 started last Monday, so I am starting my second week off work for flu. During the first five days I was so weak I could barely speak and I have lost 3 k.
> So, this is a *warning*. There is a very strong strain of flu going around. If you get it make sure you've got someone who can look after you, don't go out, keep away from others and ride it out.
> ...


Pet peeve of mine - I can't fathom why the Spanish public health service limits the flu jab to the elderly and chronically infirm. Isn't it the role of a government to insure that its people are healthy and productive? Surely it's more humane to protect _everyone_ from this debilitating illness, which is NOT just a bad cold as Pesky testifies. And it's likely more cost effective to immunize everyone too. It would mean less hospital/health service costs to care for flu victims, and less lost work hours and government paid sick-leave. 

I realize that this year's flu jab is only something like 30% effective, which is what sometimes happens. But that shouldn't discourage the government/health service from _trying_ to protect everyone, which would improve the situation so we don't end up with a flu epidemic every year.

I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a bad time of it, Pesky. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Pet peeve of mine - I can't fathom why the Spanish public health service limits the flu jab to the elderly and chronically infirm. Isn't it the role of a government to insure that its people are healthy and productive? Surely it's more humane to protect _everyone_ from this debilitating illness, which is NOT just a bad cold as Pesky testifies. And it's likely more cost effective to immunize everyone too. It would mean less hospital/health service costs to care for flu victims, and less lost work hours and government paid sick-leave.
> 
> I realize that this year's flu jab is only something like 30% effective, which is what sometimes happens. But that shouldn't discourage the government/health service from _trying_ to protect everyone, which would improve the situation so we don't end up with a flu epidemic every year.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a bad time of it, Pesky. I hope you feel better soon!


Yesterday I felt recovery was possible for the first time!!

I have always been against flu jabs, but I'm going to find out about the pros and cons and think about one from now on. There's no way I want to go through this again.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Pet peeve of mine - I can't fathom why the Spanish public health service limits the flu jab to the elderly and chronically infirm. Isn't it the role of a government to insure that its people are healthy and productive? Surely it's more humane to protect _everyone_ from this debilitating illness, which is NOT just a bad cold as Pesky testifies. And it's likely more cost effective to immunize everyone too. It would mean less hospital/health service costs to care for flu victims, and less lost work hours and government paid sick-leave.
> 
> I realize that this year's flu jab is only something like 30% effective, which is what sometimes happens. But that shouldn't discourage the government/health service from _trying_ to protect everyone, which would improve the situation so we don't end up with a flu epidemic every year.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a bad time of it, Pesky. I hope you feel better soon!


It is only the "free" ones that are thus limited. Unlike many countries, you can go to the pharmacy and buy the vaccine and the health centre staff will inject it. I did the same with the pneumonia vaccine last year, mainly because I'd had a dose of it the previous year that nearly killed me.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I believe the over the counter flu jab is around 10 euros, I get mine free but if I did not I know what I would do !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We both had it over Christmas and missed all the fun. I actually lost weight during the holidays!

Heard a very interesting programme about flu viruses on Radio 4 this morning. It is on iPlayer BBC Radio 4 - The Life Scientific, Wendy Barclay and the flu virus

There are hundreds of different kinds of flu virus and they are continually mutating, so it's really difficult to design an effective vaccine. Virologists and the WHO try to predict which strains will be most active each year, but even if they get it right a vaccine will only give 70% protection. Nevertheless after this year's experience I'm definitely going to have one next year. There aren't any cons, apart from a possible sore arm.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I heard that too

... the flu jab will protect you from a variety of flu strains. Data is gathered NOW and they will be working on next years ASAP as soon as the epidemic is over, which could be as late as March. 

The flu jab is not infallible, many people still catch the flu despite having had the vaccine, equally many people who never have the vaccine, never get the Flu 

Then there is the perception of flu... many people say. “ I’ve got a touch of flu”. Or “ I think I’ve got flu”. Basically if you have the energy to say either of those things the likelihood is you’ve got a bad cold and not flu. 

Ive had Flu once in my life, even as autoimmune and an ex nurse I’ve never had the vaccine. 

Peskey, I’m Glad your feeling a bit better, it’s a debilitating virus, take care even post recovery, it can knock you off kilter for a few months and make you susceptible to other viruses


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We have both had the jab for the last three years - it's free for OH (getting treatment for big C) and I pay £8 to get it in the local Morrison's.

Only 30% or 70% effective? Still worth it.

As Alca says - there are (next to) no cons - the antivax lobby has a lot to answer for.

Glad to hear you are on the mend Pesky.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> IPeskey, I’m Glad your feeling a bit better, it’s a debilitating virus, take care even post recovery, it can knock you off kilter for a few months and make you susceptible to other viruses


Debilitating? No, the next!
I think I'll be ready to go back on Thursday, but I'm not going back until the following Monday, just in case



jimenato said:


> We have both had the jab for the last three years - it's free for OH (getting treatment for big C) and I pay £8 to get it in the local Morrison's.
> 
> Only 30% or 70% effective? Still worth it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimenato


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It is only the "free" ones that are thus limited. Unlike many countries, you can go to the pharmacy and buy the vaccine and the health centre staff will inject it. I did the same with the pneumonia vaccine last year, mainly because I'd had a dose of it the previous year that nearly killed me.


I know many of you say how you can buy prescription medication over the counter, and I don't doubt that. But I assure you that in my area you can't. So there's no way they'd sell any kind of vaccine without a prescription. And at my health center they won't have anything to do with privately prescribed treatments. There are signs hanging all over the walls saying just that. So no, they wouldn't inject a privately purchased flu jab. 

I can also attest to the fact that even with a prescription it can be hard to get a hold of the flu jab at the pharmacy. The health centers get as many as they need, and if there are extra then they're rationed out at pharmacies. I've done plenty of scrambling over the years trying to get my hands on a flu jab for my son who has rheumatoid arthritis. Social security won't give him the jab (not chronically ill enough for them) but his rheumatologist recommends it - so every year we get a prescription from a private doctor for him.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I know many of you say how you can buy prescription medication over the counter, and I don't doubt that. But I assure you that in my area you can't. So there's no way they'd sell any kind of vaccine without a prescription. And at my health center they won't have anything to do with privately prescribed treatments. There are signs hanging all over the walls saying just that. So no, they wouldn't inject a privately purchased flu jab.
> 
> I can also attest to the fact that even with a prescription it can be hard to get a hold of the flu jab at the pharmacy. The health centers get as many as they need, and if there are extra then they're rationed out at pharmacies. I've done plenty of scrambling over the years trying to get my hands on a flu jab for my son who has rheumatoid arthritis. Social security won't give him the jab (not chronically ill enough for them) but his rheumatologist recommends it - so every year we get a prescription from a private doctor for him.


Wow, that's a difficult situation for you. I was under the impression it was fairly easy to get one, for example I have friends here who just say that they are teachers for example, and get one no problem. A friend of mine has just told me her husband got one for himself from the chemist and injected himself!!


----------



## Nick Boonham (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all,
I am currently recovering from pneumonia, I was at home for 5 days not wanting to make a fuss with a temp on day 5 of 39.6, my wife suggested perhaps a trip to the hospital. We live in a small town and they soon diagnosed Pneumonia, I was a bit shocked but it was pretty serious. Suffice to say after 16 days came home and have nothing but prise for the whole healthcare system. La mediaca told mer once all is well I will get a pneumonia vaccine. As another poster said this was a very serious illness and although not flu was certainly an experience that Inwould not care to repeat.


----------



## Khrissy (Jan 7, 2016)

kalohi said:


> Pet peeve of mine - I can't fathom why the Spanish public health service limits the flu jab to the elderly and chronically infirm. Isn't it the role of a government to insure that its people are healthy and productive? Surely it's more humane to protect _everyone_ from this debilitating illness, which is NOT just a bad cold as Pesky testifies. And it's likely more cost effective to immunize everyone too. It would mean less hospital/health service costs to care for flu victims, and less lost work hours and government paid sick-leave.
> 
> I realize that this year's flu jab is only something like 30% effective, which is what sometimes happens. But that shouldn't discourage the government/health service from _trying_ to protect everyone, which would improve the situation so we don't end up with a flu epidemic every year.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a bad time of it, Pesky. I hope you feel better soon!


Just to say, the U.K. is now in the process of rolling out vaccination to all schoolchildren as research has identified that they are responsible for spreading it without suffering unduly with it themselves (in healthy children it tends to present as nothing worse than a heavy cold, so parents don’t keep them off and they can share with abandon). They are given it in the form of a live nasal spray which appears to be more effective than the injectables. Time will tell whether this will reduce levels of circulating strains but uptake isn’t at optimal levels yet. I’m sure the rest of Europe is watching to see if it will be cost effective....

Get well soon, Pesky


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Had flu and pneumonia vaccine today. Went to our village Consultorio at 12.30 to ask an appointment, was given one for 12.50....so sat in the square outside and waited.
Can't imagine that happening in our local NHS surgery in the UK even thirteen years ago.
Now expecting a few very minor afectos aversos.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Had flu and pneumonia vaccine today. Went to our village Consultorio at 12.30 to ask an appointment, was given one for 12.50....so sat in the square outside and waited.
> Can't imagine that happening in our local NHS surgery in the UK even thirteen years ago.
> Now expecting a few very minor afectos aversos.


Isn't it too late for the vaccine? Well obviously not because they gave it to you, but I thought it had to be given at the beginning of the season'


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't it too late for the vaccine? Well obviously not because they gave it to you, but I thought it had to be given at the beginning of the season'


but if you haven't caught it and it is still about, then it can't be too late, surely


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Had flu and pneumonia vaccine today. Went to our village Consultorio at 12.30 to ask an appointment, was given one for 12.50....so sat in the square outside and waited.
> Can't imagine that happening in our local NHS surgery in the UK even thirteen years ago.
> Now expecting a few very minor afectos aversos.


A bit of a one off in Spain too according to what people say and the media.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> A bit of a one off in Spain too according to what people say and the media.


No problem here, either, so not a one off at all. Don't believe all that people or some media say because you might even believe that brexit is a good thing.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> No problem here, either, so not a one off at all. Don't believe all that people or some media say because you might even believe that brexit is a good thing.


When OH had the flu jab in Spain, San Pedro, they were out of vaccines, the appointment had been made the previous week. Everyone was sat outside the health centre waiting until supplies arrived on a motor bike. Hilarious.

Not sure how effective these jabs are, of course the drug companies push them.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> When OH had the flu jab in Spain, San Pedro, they were out of vaccines, the appointment had been made the previous week. Everyone was sat outside the health centre waiting until supplies arrived on a motor bike. Hilarious.
> 
> Not sure how effective these jabs are, of course the drug companies push them.


30 - 70% (ish) depending upon how well the WHO has estimated the prevalent strain in any year. If you are vaccinated but still get the flu it is likely to be milder.

The flu vaccine is not that profitable (not that there's anything wrong with profit) for the drug companies so they have little incentive to push them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't it too late for the vaccine? Well obviously not because they gave it to you, but I thought it had to be given at the beginning of the season'


Not too late but I was told to get the shot in November this year. Pneumonia is a one- off.

I have almost always got an appointment within twenty- four hours at our village surgery, average ten weeks for non- urgent hospital appointments.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> No problem here, either, so not a one off at all. Don't believe all that people or some media say because you might even believe that brexit is a good thing.


Not here either, in fact you don't even need an appointment - you just go in at the advertised times.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Not here either, in fact you don't even need an appointment - you just go in at the advertised times.


Same here


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Same here


Here you don't even have to go to the GP surgery - your local pharmacy will do it.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

They ran out in Motril and there is a 7 day wait according to a friend of mine who lives near there


----------

